# Playa largo hotel key largo, marker 97



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thinking of bringing my gladesman, but never really fished the area. I assume there are some grass flats right out of the hotel ramp on the Bayside? Looking for somewhere simple, perhaps some trout? I will have my 7 year old w me

Thx for any advice


----------

